

Show HN: Tinmark - Bookmarking and Clipboard service - plansurf
https://tinmark.com/

======
frio
Not to be discouraging, but: what does this offer me that Pinboard doesn't?

~~~
duck
The fact that this great question hasn't been answered yet is a bad sign.

~~~
peacemaker
I disagree. So what if this is a similar service? Some might prefer some of
the minor differences this offers instead.

There's certainly no shortage of companies offering very similar products and
doing well for themselves.

------
jjsz
All these bookmarking services, including yours, don't allows the importation
of Google Starred Items, Gmail Starred Items, Chrome Bookmarks, Firefox
Bookmarks, or Evernote extraction so that you can reorganize then, download
them, THEN sync them across devices AND you want $5/month?

------
dewey
Just a heads up. The logo looks like this on a retina display:
<http://i.imgur.com/eERXdzo.png>

------
danhopwood
Not sure why you'd add meeting information to a note - assume you don't have
alerts built in + isn't that what a calendar's for?

I'd also be interested to know what you think your USP is - not sure "we've
focused very much on building a solid product that looks and feels native and
runs fast" is enough. If anything it should be a given.

------
webwanderings
You have Stripe ready to take people's credit card information but you don't
have About section describing your information.

~~~
plansurf
Hey webwanderings, co-founder here.

We're gonna be putting up our about info really soon but we wanted to get the
product out as soon as we could to get some initial users.

The demo video gives a good overview of what app looks and feels like.

~~~
webwanderings
Okay thanks. i always get nervous seeing new product launches on HN without
About section. The bookmarking field makes me even more nervous. I am one of
those who would rather keep my bookmarks to myself, thanks all to Delicious
experience.

------
score
There's been some interesting bookmarking apps lately, yours included. The
question is how are you going to get traction?

~~~
plansurf
That's gonna be a tough challenge but we've focused very much on building a
solid product that looks and feels native and runs fast.

You're right there are many bookmarking apps and most of them are really good
so we _are_ taking a stab at a problem that's been solved many times before.
;)

~~~
score
One last suggestion: subtitles on the video. I watched the video but wasn't
really sure what kind of functionality is was and how it would benefit me.

Then again, I have a touch of ADD, so I may be your 'worst case scenario'.

I wish you success!

~~~
Vivtek
No, I agree with this and no ADD. I don't know what I'm looking at, it's too
small to read what's being moved around - nice music, though. Very relaxing.

------
616c
No syncing or plugins for Firefox to be seen = me not caring about paying you
that much.

~~~
plansurf
Actually, we do sync your bookmarks across every device you use. The Firefox
plugin is available as both an addon from the Addons Center and XPI file for
direct install.

Did you have any problems installing the plugin, or did you just have trouble
finding the page that links to it?

~~~
616c
Just had trouble seeing the links to the add-on center. Excuse me then, I
stand corrected.

------
BaconJuice
Are using a modified version of Foundation? I love the UI of this site. Great
job.

~~~
nacs
They appear to be using Bootstrap (slightly modified).

------
xer0x
I like it. Looks great. I'm not ready to spent $5 a month on it yet.

